
Sick of XML? Check out Simple Declarative Language (SDL) - nreece
http://www.ikayzo.org/confluence/display/SDL/Home
======
chaostheory
I don't see any major advantages this has over json, yaml, or even xml... rdf
isn't pretty but it has a feature that's needed for describing a lot of data:
it's relational and not just tree based

------
ken
It's kind of disappointing to see 3/4 of the comments here are an instance of
"Have you heard of <insert related language>? Why wasn't it good enough?", one
of the questions in their FAQ:

[http://www.ikayzo.org/confluence/display/SDL/FAQ#FAQ-Q%3AHav...](http://www.ikayzo.org/confluence/display/SDL/FAQ#FAQ-Q%3AHaveyouheardof%3Cinsertrelatedlanguage%3E%3FWhywasn%27titgoodenough%3F)

------
ilitirit
I'm not sick of XML at all, because I hardly have to write it. I work with
objects, and let the serializer output the XML.

I am sick of having to learn new formats though.

------
illicium
Neat. I wish there were libraries for more languages though.

------
omouse
What's wrong with S-Expressions?

------
whalesalad
What's wrong with JSON? :)

------
jawngee
What's wrong with YAML?

